# Is this an acceptable noise?



## peterlohnes (1 mo ago)

Is this an acceptable noise? I'm a new tenant, moved into a very expensive building. When the heater comes on, the fan engages first (very quiet), and then about 30 seconds in what seems to be a compressor engages, and has a worn and loud whiring sound...

The landlord claims this is "acceptable". This is a brand new building. Apparently it has a boiler, so I guess the pump just pumps air up in the vents? Like there is no reason for a heat pump if theres a boiler so I'm not sure function this HVAC is serving to be this loud...and it is loud.






- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




www.youtube.com










- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




www.youtube.com


----------

